# Florida to Barbados soon!!



## frenchy43 (Mar 26, 2010)

Leaving very soon on a Columbia 45 from FL via Bahamas, Virgin Islands then south to Barbados. Looking for one or two additional sailors to join two owners. Cost will be food and minor other costs. Some skill required but not much. Most needed for early stages to the Virgins. Male or female ok . Will be joing two older males but for sailing only. Must do FL leg but can skip other parts. No mad dash, We intend to have some fun but will move along.


----------



## frenchy43 (Mar 26, 2010)

Leaving very soon on a Columbia 45 from FL via Bahamas, Virgin Islands then south to Barbados. Looking for one or two additional sailors to join two owners. Cost will be food and minor other costs. Some skill required but not much. Most needed for early stages to the Virgins. Male or female ok . Will be joing two older males but for sailing only. Must do FL leg but can skip other parts. No mad dash, We intend to have some fun but will move along.


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

This is a very old post but as I am now in Barbados...Frenchy, did you ever make it down?


----------

